
How Facebook Saw Trump Coming When No One Else Did - anchpop
https://medium.com/@erinpettigrew/how-facebook-saw-trump-coming-when-no-one-else-did-84cd6b4e0d8e
======
herbst
IMO pretty much the whole world saw that coming. Except appearantly the U.S.
itself?

~~~
hga
America's ruling class was in denial. (Heck, I'm sure a lot of it still is.)

In fact, their being in denial about a very many great things is how they
ended up with "God Emperor Trump" as their president-elect.

